# Hi i am community welfare student what could be the way to apply for pr ??



## hemgrg05 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi I am community welfare student and I have applied for Tr and it has been approved . What could be way to apply for pr ?


----------



## AUSTRALIA (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello

Have you got full skills assessment in your occupation +6 each +1 year work experience (in your occupation) can apply for WA state sponsorship meeting the other criteria.

Contact for further information.

Thanks


----------



## david2014 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Contact ACWA*



hemgrg05 said:


> Hi I am community welfare student and I have applied for Tr and it has been approved . What could be way to apply for pr ?


If you a Community welfare worker looking at migrating to Australia contact Australian Community Workers Association - [email protected] for guidance. Best of luck!!


----------



## hemgrg05 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi now I am in Tr and my TR is going to be finished in April 2013 and during my TR I went to overseas and got married . I already applied for my wife visa in august 2012 but still haven't got the visa cause she got some issue with medical . Due to some reason I am unable to apply pr , what would be my wife visa if I will be in student visa and what could be done in future to get her visa ? some guys says she has to get her visa before my visa expired ??


----------



## hemgrg05 (Jul 10, 2011)

hi I have completed my diploma of community welfare work . Do I have any chances of apply pr ?


----------

